# The sun sets on a legendary Texan



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

I had no idea who was depicted in this statue until I posted it on the Texas Photo Forum.  Apparently it's a statue of Homer "The Sissy" Johnson, who was laughed out of Houston in the mid 19th century (not before being tarred and feathered, though!) for insisting on wearing a cape!  Had I known that, I probably wouldn't have portrayed him in this light!


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

Or... it could be Sam Houston.... who the city is named after.


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

Really... well I guess I've been had!  *frowns*


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 13, 2005)

What's wrong with wearing a cape? I want one!  btw, nice sunset, mine didn't turn out nearly so well...


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> What's wrong with wearing a cape?



Nothing!  I'd wear mine if it weren't so damned hot all the time! ;-)


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

Awww.... don't frown.  It's a spectacular photo.  They were being silly.  If you aren't sure who to believe.... believe me!  :hugs:  I'd never steer you wrong, because I love your work.

http://houston.citysearch.com/profile/11355283/

I won't totally hijack your thread... (I'm only at 500 posts, so I haven't totally learned the hijacking thing yet ) but here is my Sam Houston.

http://www.laanba.net/photoblog/archives/2005/04/sam.php


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 13, 2005)

Aoide said:
			
		

> I'm only at 500 posts, so I haven't totally learned the hijacking thing yet



I think I've picked up on it.  All we have to do is have a conversation while completely ignoring Scott! 

(sorry)


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

What is that you guys?  *post pump*  I can't hear you!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I think I've picked up on it.  All we have to do is have a conversation while completely ignoring Scott!
> 
> (sorry)



      



(I'm sorry too.  That wasn't funny at all )


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm sure someone who isn't from Houston will eventually wander in here and talk about what a great picture this is......

.... anytime now.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 13, 2005)

so the guy rides light in the saddle.......im sure he wasn't the only gu..........jeeze, im sorry, you wanted kudos for the pic..right?

focusing your attention on the sky was the ticket as you caught some awesome rays and created a very strong silhouette. well done!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

Brilliant IMO  Love the sunset, the silhouette is perfect, and who the crap cares who it is b/c he's wearing a cape   If you really want to have your thread hijacked we could start talking about Batman Begins   Really though Scott, you have a great eye for everything   Usually I think that most statue pictures suck b/c they're so boring  but this one rocks


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

I dunno, after the past few Batman movies... JK.


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> so the guy rides light in the saddle.......im sure he wasn't the only gu..........jeeze, im sorry, you wanted kudos for the pic..right?
> 
> focusing your attention on the sky was the ticket as you caught some awesome rays and created a very strong silhouette. well done!




[ Texas Drawl ] Excuse me son..... are you saying Sam Houston rides light in the saddle?  layball: [ /Texas Drawl ]


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Usually I think that most statue pictures suck b/c they're so boring but this one rocks


 
hijack - up against the wall.......

so you think my statue pictures suck?!?  well i never!  %#&@#*   issed:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> I dunno, after the past few Batman movies... JK.


Well luckily this comes before all the others


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

...and the Great Post Heist begins! :lmao:


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hijack - up against the wall.......
> 
> so you think my statue pictures suck?!?  well i never!  %#&@#*   issed:




   

People are just stepping in _it_ left and right in this thread.


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 13, 2005)

Aoide said:
			
		

> [ Texas Drawl ] Excuse me son..... are you saying Sam Houston rides light in the saddle? layball: [ /Texas Drawl ]


 
Homer, the Sissy


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> hijack - up against the wall.......
> 
> so you think my statue pictures suck?!?  well i never!  %#&@#*   issed:



  Your's are the exception along with Scotts now   You know I've never disliked anything you've shot...you could post a pic of a piece of crap and I would think it was the best thing ever


----------



## Aoide (Jun 13, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> ...and the Great Post Heist begins! :lmao:




Yes... but when people sign on for the evening, this thread will be at the top of the list with all these replies.  We are really just driving viewers to your picture!


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

Guys, guys... lets get back to the subject...

Batman Begins definitely has some potential.  Christopher Nolan is directing, and I absolutely LOVED Memento.

*thinks to self*  Am I supposed to be taking part in this hijacking?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree Memento ROCKED....even though it confused the heck out of me


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 13, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Guys, guys... lets get back to the subject...
> 
> Batman Begins definitely has some potential.  Christopher Nolan is directing, and I absolutely LOVED Memento.
> 
> *thinks to self*  Am I supposed to be taking part in this hijacking?


  No, you're not, but I think you're right.  With him directing it could be good, but I wouldn't get your hopes up...
Memento rocks.


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I agree Memento ROCKED....even though it confused the heck out of me



Yeah.  On the DVD it had a special feature where you could watch the movie in actual sequential order of events.  Kinda defeated the purpose of the movie, if you ask me.  

Anyone else care to join in?  Looks like we've got something started.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

It doesn't take long to get something started here, but I can keep it going...Hitch comes out tommorow on dvd...girly movie I know but it's funny and cute


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

How did this get 118 views all of a sudden?  Glitch???


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 13, 2005)

well, I've been refreshing, it that counts as page views


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

Someone must have been tryin to boost you to 2000 before they realized they weren't at deviantart


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 13, 2005)

pretty impressive post count on that statue i'd say


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 13, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Someone must have been tryin to boost you to 2000 before they realized they weren't at deviantart


deviantART isn't working at my house again!  I'll have to go to Starbucks and upload a bunch of photos 
Oh, and the refresh thing doesn't work unless two people are doing it at once


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

Dude, that's really weird.  You need to get that figured out 'vuz I need someone else to spam my devART site!  Personally, I'd rather sit in Panera, but that's just me.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

I just realized that Jons old avatar is back  YAY!!! 

Deviantart goes down for me a lot, but I haven't ever had problems uploading.


----------



## spiralout (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe's problem isn't that the site is down, it's just that his router, for some reason or another, won't allow him to visit the site.  It's very strange.  I guess I'm now Joe's official spokesperson.

Damn, this should seriously be moved to the General Off Topic Discussions forum.  I've kinda given up hope on people actually commenting on the shot.

And Amanda, according to the name-thingy under your user name you don't like spam.  I don't feel inclined to believe that.    BTW, how do you get a personalized one of those?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 13, 2005)

I worked really hard at it...actually there are two ways...if the mods feel you need/deserve/or want to abuse you with a title they can, or you can subscribe the the forum and choose your own...I guess I deserved this one   They can also do dangerous things with your rep level too


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

Man, I just looked at Elsapet's thread in the Crit gallery.  We got some stiff competition guys, but I think we can beat it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 14, 2005)

Good morning all, well it's off to work for me!  I'll be back for more hijacking later


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 14, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Man, I just looked at Elsapet's thread in the Crit gallery. We got some stiff competition guys, but I think we can beat it!


 
better get going....you got a lot of catching up to do :lmao:


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2005)

um.....would this be a bad time to say I really like the statue shot?  :scratch:

Or does anyone even remember the start of this thread?


----------



## Aoide (Jun 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> um.....would this be a bad time to say I really like the statue shot?  :scratch:
> 
> Or does anyone even remember the start of this thread?



Yay... the voice of reason!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

We can take the other thread down no problem...it's as easy as this, I think that your picture sucks Scott...this one is much better: insertsuckypicturelinkhere  
(If you don't understand this, read the thread in critique and it will make lots more since  )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Wahoo 2 pages


----------



## Aoide (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> We can take the other thread down no problem...it's as easy as this, I think that your picture sucks Scott...this one is much better: insertsuckypicturelinkhere
> (If you don't understand this, read the thread in critique and it will make lots more since  )



:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> um.....would this be a bad time to say I really like the statue shot?  :scratch:
> 
> Or does anyone even remember the start of this thread?



Wait...this began with a picture!?


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> We can take the other thread down no problem...it's as easy as this, I think that your picture sucks Scott...this one is much better: insertsuckypicturelinkhere
> (If you don't understand this, read the thread in critique and it will make lots more since  )



Them's fightin' words 'Manda!  Sounds like you are FOR war!!!! *cocks gun*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

You're a Texan so you would pull out your gun   Kidding....you know I don't think you pics suck   Oh and only my brother gets to call me Manda


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I just realized that Jons old avatar is back  YAY!!!


 
speaking of that, i remember it being the reverse of what it is now...like it was the other hand pointing. is this assumption right or am i going completely insane because i can picture it being the reverse

(figured id get in on the hijacking seeing as how the thread isnt even about the picture anymore...ive never watched a batman movie by the way)

cool picture, excellent sunset!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 14, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> speaking of that, i remember it being the reverse of what it is now...like it was the other hand pointing. is this assumption right or am i going completely insane because i can picture it being the reverse



I think you're right, but I'm not sure...
Oh, and I saw all the Batman movies, even the old one with Adam West! (That one's hilarious, and the best of them all.)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmm...guess I haven't noticed that about the avatar.  

But you should see the Batman movies!!! I haven't seen the old one, but the first with Michael Keaton rocks!!! Jack Nicholson is hilarious as the joker!!!


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm half-Canadian.  I'm also Texan.  I'm confused... :scratch:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

lol...so that makes you one large canadian?   Cuz "everythings bigger in Texas"


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

Are you callin' me fat!!! layball:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 14, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Are you callin' me fat!!! layball:



Not with that vibrating excercize program of yours


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Dang that didn't come off right  

Alright...need to change the subject again   Nice pic!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Hmm, it has just come to my attention that you are trying to virtually kill me  First the gun...now a bat...what next


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Hmm, it has just come to my attention that you are trying to virtually kill me  First the gun...now a bat...what next



Don't worry, I'm training for this one. :banghead:  :lmao:


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Hmm, it has just come to my attention that you are trying to virtually kill me  First the gun...now a bat...what next


 
you could try kamikaze style next issed:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

You better watch out, b/c I'm training to...i've got lots of skillz...numchuck skillz, computer hacking skillz, bowhunting skillz  Sorry if you hate napoleon dynamite!!!


----------



## fzfile (Jun 14, 2005)

Late to the party on this one but ... WOW .....

thats a postcard that really makes me want to come visit.

Excellent image.
Well done.

-mike


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 14, 2005)

fzfile said:
			
		

> Late to the party on this one but ... WOW .....
> 
> thats a postcard that really makes me want to come visit.
> 
> ...


 
wait there was an image? i thought i was in the off topic section... :lmao: i thoroughly apologize to the originator of this thread


----------



## JonMikal (Jun 14, 2005)

fzfile said:
			
		

> Late to the party on this one but ... WOW .....
> 
> thats a postcard that really makes me want to come visit.
> 
> ...


 
i was reading before going to sleep and noticed someone has gotten a bit off-topic :lmao:  goodnight!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

What do you mean you are in off topic 

Oh we need at least 79 posts to pass the one in the critique gallery


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 14, 2005)

post #63






(if this isnt spam i dont know what is)


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> post #63
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

I knew someone would do that!!! If a mod wonders there way in here my title could be in jeopardy   (Jon is just posing as a mod  ) 

I really should be doing some life econ homework....


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, but we're almost there!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay I'll press on...

So what about this loss of keys and money???  Were you able to find them?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Another thought...who know King of the Hill came on this late? I've been missin out!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay I really gotta go to study and then sleep....so it's up to you all to finish this bad boy off   Just reply individually with everything you want to say and we'll be there fast  

Good Night SPAMMERS


----------



## spiralout (Jun 14, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Okay I'll press on...
> 
> So what about this loss of keys and money???  Were you able to find them?



Nope.  I seriously retraced my steps over a quarter of a mile of beach 5 times.  Nothing.  There was a ridiculous amount of seaweed built up on the shore (I think the tropical storm washed it over here) and it probably fell in there.  My wallet was locked in the car, so I sat outside in <scratchout> hell </scratchout> the ridiculously hot Texas dying of thirst.  I called Ford roadside assistance and my cell phone lost reception TWICE in the middle of my calls!  They had to come get a wrecker to tow it a la repo b/c I couldn't get the car out of park.  I went to the dealership and found out that the website that contains the encoding for the chips implanted in all their keys was down, so I spent the next 3 hours w/ my mom and little bro.  I FINALLY got a call back afterwards; I went back to the dealership... $170.  Damn, there goes my monopod!   I took the keys and went over to the passenger side to open up the car and I found that the keyhole had been beaten way back into the door to where it was impossible to stick a key in it.  Apparently someone had tried to break into my car VERY recently.  I asked the guy about it, worried that someone might actually be able to break in, and he said, "Maybe, but they couldn't steal the car witout the programmed key."  Wow, that's reassuring.  That's why I bring Sheila with me EVERYWHERE.

Yeah, it was a crazy day...


----------



## Shan (Jun 15, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO beautiful sunset and Sketch~~~~


----------



## look (Jun 15, 2005)

Pretty nice picture but your position did not make it easy and composition seems lacking though otherwise the sky is very beautiful and contrasty figure looks nice. And yes, a bit too much of sharpening.


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 15, 2005)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Nope. I seriously retraced my steps over a quarter of a mile of beach 5 times. Nothing. There was a ridiculous amount of seaweed built up on the shore (I think the tropical storm washed it over here) and it probably fell in there. My wallet was locked in the car, so I sat outside in <scratchout> hell </scratchout> the ridiculously hot Texas dying of thirst. I called Ford roadside assistance and my cell phone lost reception TWICE in the middle of my calls! They had to come get a wrecker to tow it a la repo b/c I couldn't get the car out of park. I went to the dealership and found out that the website that contains the encoding for the chips implanted in all their keys was down, so I spent the next 3 hours w/ my mom and little bro. I FINALLY got a call back afterwards; I went back to the dealership... $170. Damn, there goes my monopod!  I took the keys and went over to the passenger side to open up the car and I found that the keyhole had been beaten way back into the door to where it was impossible to stick a key in it. Apparently someone had tried to break into my car VERY recently. I asked the guy about it, worried that someone might actually be able to break in, and he said, "Maybe, but they couldn't steal the car witout the programmed key." Wow, that's reassuring. That's why I bring Sheila with me EVERYWHERE.
> 
> Yeah, it was a crazy day...


 
sounds kind of like my day yesterday...well not really but my day did suck. first the job thing, then my laptop is totally screwed, and my ipod wont turn on (again) :banghead:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

Dang Scott, that sucks, but at least no one can steal your car!!! And you got some beautiful shots out of it....just cut two legs off a tripod and then you've got yourself a monopod


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Dang Scott, that sucks, but at least no one can steal your car!!! And you got some beautiful shots out of it....just cut two legs off a tripod and then you've got yourself a monopod



Yeah, a 15 lb monopod!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

How much does your tripod weigh??? 

I have a crap one from walmart, but it does what I need some I'm not complaining


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 15, 2005)

He has a bogen...ooh... 
But right now, I need anything...
Anyone want to give me a tripod??
Oh, and I will be able to get online at work as of tomorrow, so no more $3.95 at Narnes and Noble for deviantART!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, now we're tied with it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 15, 2005)

And as long as I'm spamming, we might as well beat it!
79


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

Glad to hear it Joe!!! You uploaded like a crazy man   Oh and wahoooooo for beating the other post...I guess the deed is done...


----------



## dalebe (Jun 15, 2005)

I suppose it seems like i am changing the subject somewhat to say that i like....   er hang on i'll just go back and have a look! oh yes that's right! the man on the horse


----------



## kilifila66 (Jun 15, 2005)

There are so many posts on here you probably wont see this one, but I really like your composition and the color saturation and silouhetting (however you spell it) is right on target.  Good Job!


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

Hat's off to Joe!  We finally did it... and 3 pages, no less!  We should make this sticky and call it the official Photo Gallery spam thread.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

If only we had the sticky powers


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

Perhaps if we raise all of our element rings at once we can summon Captain Sticky.  Fire!  (no way I'm gonna be that Heart guy... I have my suspicions about him :lmao: )


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

Someone's been watching too many movies


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

??? That's Captain Planet, loser!  Didn't you ever have a childhood!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

I HATED that show   If I told you what I watched when I was a kid you would die in laughter....but the theme song to that show is coming back now...captain planet, he's our hero....blahblahbalha


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

Gonna take pollution down to zero!  ...something, something...I never could remember the rest. 

To be honest, I wasn't Captain Planet's biggest fan, I just thought it was fitting.  Ninja Turtles, now THAT was the show!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

I actually loved the Turtles too!!! I used to love that nintendo game!  My fav was Donatello


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

Nah, Donatello was a total dorkus.  Michelangelo was the man!  Cowabunga, dude!

I loved the video game!  I used to play that a Chuck E. Cheese's for hours on end!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahhh Chuck E. Cheese....don't think they had that game there, but skee ball was awesome, when no one was lookin I'd send my little bro up the ramp with as many balls as he could hold to stuff them in the slots for max points  

I bet you had the Ninja turtles toys, with the party van and everything


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

I just took my little bro there last week.  He kept on running up the Skee-ball ramp in plain sight.  I felt so embarassed!  I never was any good at the game, though.  I could never get it to go straight!  That's why I always spent my tokens on the Ninja Turtles game!  :lmao:

Wow, this thread seems to be getting a bit esoteric.

What is everyone's favorite TV show as a kid?


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

I keep waiting for it to get moved to the off topic forum...we'll see 

I'd say my ultimate fav was David the Gnome, it was on Nickelodeon for a short time and I absolutely LOVED it.  I got stuck in a lego bucket once watching that  

As an older kid, Saved by the Bell...shut up I know


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 15, 2005)

Alright have to post this, just watching Conan, and they're doing this fake clip with remote control cars as if they were following Jacko, and he stops in at chuck e cheeses


----------



## spiralout (Jun 15, 2005)

OMG, I totally just remembered Fraggle Rock!  That was my absolute favorite show in the world!  I used to watch David and the Gnomes, also.  It was alright...

Yeah, this should get moved pretty, methinks.


----------

